# El Mismo Sol - Alvaro Soler. Audio Video. Tormentone Estate 2015



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

E' già considerato il tormentone dell'Estate 2015. Si tratta di "El Mismo Sol", canzone del 24enne spagnolo Alvaro Soler. Il singolo, rilasciato ad Aprile, è in cima a tutte le classifiche europee su iTunes e su Youtube conta già più di 1 milione di visualizzazioni.

Audio Video di El Mismo Sol qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2015)

Prima o poi mi uscirà anche a me un testo ridicolo con 4 accordi in croce per fare le palate di soldi


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Prima o poi mi uscirà anche a me un testo ridicolo con 4 accordi in croce per fare le palate di soldi



Robe da pazzi! Musica ai minimi storici


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2015)

mamma mia che M .. io ne sento per lavoro di musica OSCENA ma questo è veramente troppo .. che è ? non è neanche orecchiabile.. mi pare la solita stupidata che propinano le casediscografiche alle radio/locali per i loro porci comodi .


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Maggio 2015)

Io vado controcorrente:non la conoscevo,l'ho sentita per la prima volta a The voice.Mi è rimasta in testa e mi sono fissata,l'ho riascoltata un sacco di volte.Mi piace perchè adoro lo spagnolo e poi perchè mi piace proprio il ritmo estivo,che mi fa venire voglia di ballare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mamma mia che M ..* io ne sento per lavoro di musica OSCENA* ma questo è veramente troppo .. che è ? non è neanche orecchiabile.. mi pare la solita stupidata che propinano le casediscografiche alle radio/locali per i loro porci comodi .


Beh, questo cantante spagnolo fa il tuo lavoro, semplice  .


----------

